# sr20det: blue bird vs GTiR



## alpha_1 (Jan 13, 2005)

whats the difference between the blue bird sr20det and the GTiR sr20det? i know theirs two type of sr20det motors for the b13's but i want to know which one is the better one.


----------



## alpha_1 (Jan 13, 2005)

so does anyone in here knows?


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

about 20hp


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

these details have been covered numerous times before.

look in the SR20 engine forum and search....as you posted this in the wrong place.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

gtir has bigger turbo which is also ball bearing, better throttle body, bigger injectors, lower compression etc etc, plenty of places that get more specific, try the search button up top the third from the left, this topics been discussed a whole lot


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

Slacky said:


> gtir has bigger turbo which is also ball bearing, better throttle body, bigger injectors, lower compression etc etc, plenty of places that get more specific, try the search button up top the third from the left, this topics been discussed a whole lot


nicely done.


----------



## B13 SE-R (Dec 27, 2004)

and also the Gti-r has individual throttlebody i think and more torgue as well from what im told


----------

